
TensorFlow 2.0 Tutorial 01: Basic Image Classification - sabalaba
https://lambdalabs.com/blog/tensorflow-2-0-tutorial-01-image-classification-basics/
======
m0zg
Same thing can be done in PyTorch in one third the number of lines of
idiomatic Python code.

